

Google Head Designer Admires Q&A Startup Quora - thomasmorrows
http://blogs.forbes.com/oliverchiang/2010/12/27/google-head-designer-admires-qa-startup-quora/

======
andywhite37
I wish I didn't have to register/login just to see this allegedly great
design. I've heard about Quora, and it sounds neat, but at this point I don't
see a compelling reason to create an account. It would be nice to be able to
see some of the actual content before deciding if I want to register.

~~~
buddydvd
Almost all contents are publicly viewable. For example:
<http://www.quora.com/Startups>

Things that aren't publicly viewable are question comments and revision logs.

------
joezydeco
Imagine if Google had spent the last 4 years refining Google Answers instead
of boxing it up.

~~~
varenc
If they simply refined Google Answers, it still would have failed. Google
Answers didn't need refinement, it needed an entirely new approach, and thats
what Quora has done.

------
foobarbazetc
The quality of content on Quora is inversely proportional to the number of
people using Quora.

------
Sizlak
Google has a designer?

